

Continuous Testing - dnesteruk
http://devtalk.net/dotnet/continuous-testing/

======
andrewmccall
What separates this from continuous integration. As I understand it the
article proposes testing the same build over and over again, well the same
commit rebuilt and retested over and over again. Where do you benefit from
this?

I could see a situation where tests running against a live system would be
worthwhile, this is what I though when I saw the title.

~~~
dnesteruk
Continuous integration happens on very commit. You have to physically commit
your changes to source control, in which case your CI system picks it up.

Continuous testing happens on every save. You safe a file, it gets synced with
another machine, the build happens there. If the build succeeds, tests run and
you get immediate feedback on whether you broke anything.

------
regularfry
Sounds like it wants to be autotest from ZenTest (with added remote testing
for speediferousness).

Which is great, we're using it on a 4-person jruby project right now.

